# librería de encoder para OrCAD



## corocotta (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro. Estoy buscando la librería para OrCAD del encoder E6A2-CW3E pero no la encuentro por ninguna parte, de hecho me conformaría con cualquier librería de un encoder incremental. A quien me pudiera echar una mano se lo agradecería, es bastante urgente. Gracias.


----------



## mandoa (Feb 10, 2007)

puedes simular un encoder con dos señales cuadradas desfasadas 90º; si el encoder es incremental (como parece ser tu caso) utiliza tantas señales cuadradas como bits de resolucion tienes en el encoder; cada señal de frecuencia doble a la anterior.


----------

